# CRINGE



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

:-o hey just been watching afew clips on YouTube of the lovely tt and came across this one......try and watch it without cringing lol impossible,......!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKEm437I ... ata_player


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

What a tw*t!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bell and end spring to mind

J
Xx


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

I no a complete nob....not sure how the hell he got away with not hitting anyone and in the rain ....would love to know what tyres he was running 
.......cringed all the way thought that saying that tho I loved the extended spoiler on the tt seemed longer than the standard


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

And that's how innocent people get killed...what an absolute bloody idiot..  He needs to be pulled out from his car and used as a punch bag..And taught a little respect for fellow humans. [smiley=argue.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

That is some of the most horrendous driving I have ever seen!


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Might be a cock but must admit he did a good job of judging speed and anticipating what other drivers would do in order to do that without hitting anything.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stueyturn said:


> That is some of the most horrendous driving I have ever seen!


agree^^
pricks should be ban for life !!!! :x 
nick.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Complete cock, he was only saved from having an accident by the vigilance of the drivers around him. People like this don't deserve to drive. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kevbeans said:


> Might be a cock but must admit he did a good job of judging speed and anticipating what other drivers would do in order to do that without hitting anything.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


I think it was more down to everyone else avoiding him, not the other way round. There were a few occasions where he over/undertook as someone was already indicating - he just left it up to them to dodge him. Being lucky isn't the same as being talented.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> Might be a cock but must admit he did a good job of judging speed and anticipating what other drivers would do in order to do that without hitting anything.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


I think you'll find it was down to luck rather than anticipation.

The driver is an absolute idiot.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

You've probably all seen them before but if you search ghost rider on youtube he does the same kinda stuff but on a bike, now some of that looks really scary. Oh and I'm pretty sure he got killed doing his last vid


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> You've probably all seen them before but if you search ghost rider on youtube he does the same kinda stuff but on a bike, now some of that looks really scary. Oh and I'm pretty sure he got killed doing his last vid


If he did get killed then it's a Darwin award for him, and relief that a dangerous idiot has removed himself from from the roads. Good riddance to dangerous morons like them.

If you want to drive like a racing driver, take up racing :? Or go do the isle of man TT every year, get it out of your system.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seeing this makes my blood boil :evil: what an utter c**t. I hope to god he has a crash with the barrier and it teaches him a lesson. I see enough of this on the way into work (london) and it really f**ks me off.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> > You've probably all seen them before but if you search ghost rider on youtube he does the same kinda stuff but on a bike, now some of that looks really scary. Oh and I'm pretty sure he got killed doing his last vid
> ...


  That was a shock response from you, wait no it wasn't :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > kevbeans said:
> ...


I don't know what you are getting at, would you be happier with people like this on the roads?


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I don't know what you are getting at, would you be happier with people like this on the roads?


My point was that whenever I post anything about speeding, illegal activities on the roads etc you quote me then post a 'holier than thou' response. I'm not saying the guy in this video isn't in the wrong or street racing isn't dangerous but it happens and if it wasn't for people doing stuff like this then there would be no legal motorsports whatsoever as generally they originate from these kind of activities.


----------



## NJW (Apr 27, 2013)

That is ridiculous... Such disregard for other peoples life's, if they want to drive like that get on the track with their friends and they can kill each other.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> My point was that whenever I post anything about speeding, illegal activities on the roads etc you quote me then post a 'holier than thou' response.


I think once I did that, I'm sorry I don't share your views on speeding in build-up areas. But I'm hardly the holier than thou type for disagreeing that pedestrians killed by speeders deserve all they get.



kevbeans said:


> the if it wasn't for people doing stuff like this then there would be no legal motorsports whatsoever as generally they originate from these kind of activities.


I'm a bit lost for words with this one. Don't know if you are naive or just stupid :? Sorry for being blunt, but you do seem to have some sort of respect for idiots on the road.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok i'll rephrase it. I didn't necessarily mean from the what the guy does in the video but if you trace back from most motorsports you'll find they originate from some illegal activity on the road.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## redhoTT225 (Nov 8, 2013)

Says its Turkey.

The guy certainly needs stuffing

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> Ok i'll rephrase it. I didn't necessarily mean from the what the guy does in the video but if you trace back from most motorsports you'll find they originate from some illegal activity on the road.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


Yea and boxing etc.... originated from street fights. Doesn't mean it's ok to go down the street and smash someone's head in.

Really the roads are for driving on in relative safety, people driving like this are idiots and cause deaths of innocent people on the road. I know we all speed from time to time but that moron in the video is going to cause a serious accident. It's not if it's when. And anyone defending that sort of driving is also clearly an idiot, end of!

It's not me being 'holier than thou' it's just common sense m8.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes A Big TW*T, an embarrassment for all TT drivers , keep it for a Track Day


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

Well played to the other drivers for having such vigilance to not be hit by this fool, several occasions throughout people managed to avoid being clipped.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I 've just worn a right foot imprint in my office carpet! :?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I 've just worn a right foot imprint in my office carpet! :?


You have your own office Craig??...You aristocrat you .Is that for studying the dying scottish art of fitting a 5th injector.. 

Do you think this looser in the video was dying for the toilet and had to get home?? [smiley=book2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What a cock just hope when the accident that is heading his way finally arrives it is only him that is injured


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Knob Cheese!


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Still can't get over how he didn't hit anyone !!!! Some are sooooo close


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

Would never drive like that, Waaayyyyyy too dodgy. I'm surprised they didn't have an accident, especially in the rain. I think the only time I've every done anything remotely similar was slipway onto motorway where there was too many cars in the left lane and had to nip through a gap into the middle. Anyway, similar - 



 (can't find original video)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mattdonns said:


> Would never drive like that, Waaayyyyyy too dodgy. I'm surprised they didn't have an accident, especially in the rain. I think the only time I've every done anything remotely similar was slipway onto motorway where there was too many cars in the left lane and had to nip through a gap into the middle. Anyway, similar -
> 
> 
> 
> (can't find original video)


Another idiot. Showing a complete lack of respect for life, the fact his passenger is clearly terrified and begging him not to do it, and he does it anyway only reinforces how much of a total prick he is. As for the morons on the bikes they are even stupider as if they have an accident they are even more likely to die. Atleast they have less of a chance of taking some innocent commuter with them.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I 've just worn a right foot imprint in my office carpet! :?
> ...


In true "Fergie" fashion! lol

Honest officer - i'm old and i'm bursting!

prove i'm lying!!! :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I couldn't watch it to the end - I was too nervous! I'm a terrible passenger anyway, but my stomach was lurching every few seconds during that video.

What an utter 'tard.

As my mum used to say, people like this will boast that they've never had an accident...but how many have they seen in their rearview mirror? :evil:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

This is absolutely shocking and disgusting. I thought Turkey was supposed to be sunny. Fxxking Greece it is then this Summer.

The driving was pretty shite too.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Does anyone know what car this is ? It's not a TT is it?

The driving shown in this vid shows a remarkable lack of consideration for human life - I wonder how many accidents occurred in his wake as lots of other drivers had to take evasive action


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Does anyone know what car this is ? It's not a TT is it?
> 
> The driving shown in this vid shows a remarkable lack of consideration for human life - I wonder how many accidents occurred in his wake as lots of other drivers had to take evasive action


I thought it looked like a Peugeot interior?


----------

